# Critique better pictures



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

This is my first german shepherd and we do schutzhund. She is 10 months old in these pictures. I doubt conformation will be in her future but I've been wondering how she would be critiqued at this age and then later once she matures of course. I tried my best taking these pictures by myself. I'm completely new to this and want to know more about conformation.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

i think her coloring is very nice!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

robk said:


> i think her coloring is very nice!


I agree! I really like it. Very pretty.


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Thank you! That's the first thing people compliment me on about her. I love her coloring!


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very pretty female that looks fairly mature until you look at her face. That is still all puppy. Flat withers, but otherwise very nice topline with good length and position of croup. Good to very good angulation in front though her upper arm should be longer. Very good angulation in the rear. I would like to see a bit tighter foot and she appears to stand a bit east/west in the photos. Good color though I would like to see a darker face.


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

What does it mean when you say she stands east/west?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Her front feet tend to point outward...


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

oh ok thanks her feet naturally go like that most of the time right now at least but she is still a puppy. I'm just learning some of this, excuse my stupid questions.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, beautiful dog! Is this considered a red sable or...?


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Everyone who knows about german shepherds that I've met say she is a red sable. I personally only knew she was a sable when I got her and didn't know there were different types of sables.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I would call her colour red but she is a pattern sable like my girl Piper. Who's also 10 months old in this pic.


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

summercricks said:


> Everyone who knows about german shepherds that I've met say she is a red sable. I personally only knew she was a sable when I got her and didn't know there were different types of sables.


Well, either way, she's absolutely stunning!


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Wow! Piper is goregous!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you! I think your dog is very pretty as well! Whats her name?


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

sirius said:


> Well, either way, she's absolutely stunning!


Agreed. I don't have anything intelligent to say about confirmation, but she is a beautiful girl...


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd call this a "red sable" too--she's lovely. Who are her parents?


----------



## summercricks (May 8, 2012)

Her name is Rayna and her parents are nobodys, dam Kesha Rose von Haus Royal and sire Yager von der Stadtrand, but Vasko vom Friesacker Eck and of course a lot of Stadtrand kennel dogs from Wisconsin I believe are in her pedigree. A lot of schutzhund titles in there!! and hopefully we can put some on her.


----------

